# New Headers!



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Just ordered a set of Kook's 1-3/4" Long Tubes. I got the Cat-Less mids (no exhaust stuff in Ohio :cheers). I am getting them coated with Precision Motorsports 2000 Degree Satin Black coating. It was the same price as the Jet Hot 1700. I am going to have TDPerformance in Cincinnati, Ohio put the stuff on. Opinions? Advice?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

SnKGoat said:


> Just ordered a set of Kook's 1-3/4" Long Tubes. I got the Cat-Less mids (no exhaust stuff in Ohio :cheers). I am getting them coated with Precision Motorsports 2000 Degree Satin Black coating. It was the same price as the Jet Hot 1700. I am going to have TDPerformance in Cincinnati, Ohio put the stuff on. Opinions? Advice?


Nice purchase. You're gonna love em. If you're interested in a dyno tune, I'd give INTENSE-racing a call. They are magicians with a dyno. I think they're right around Columbus, Ohio. Good luck!


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

SnKGoat said:


> Just ordered a set of Kook's 1-3/4" Long Tubes. I got the Cat-Less mids (no exhaust stuff in Ohio :cheers). I am getting them coated with Precision Motorsports 2000 Degree Satin Black coating. It was the same price as the Jet Hot 1700. I am going to have TDPerformance in Cincinnati, Ohio put the stuff on. Opinions? Advice?


You'll love them, especially the first time you start up the car after the install.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Low-Tech advice: Let her warm-up real good, take her out for a spin and LISTEN for rattles, ect...(Before you leave the shop & go home)



SnKGoat said:


> Just ordered a set of Kook's 1-3/4" Long Tubes. I got the Cat-Less mids (no exhaust stuff in Ohio :cheers). I am getting them coated with Precision Motorsports 2000 Degree Satin Black coating. It was the same price as the Jet Hot 1700. I am going to have TDPerformance in Cincinnati, Ohio put the stuff on. Opinions? Advice?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good choice. 

With that coating handle the headers with care. I would use rubber gloves. Getting any kind of oil on them (even from your hands) is not a good idea. Once they are fully cured it's not a big deal. Airflow during break in period is very important. I would let the car warm up with a fan hitting the headers (10-15 mins should be good). Enjoy.


----------

